# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: کامپوننت TDatePicker برای تاریخ هجری شمسی در لازاروس

## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،

در خصوص پروژه ای قصد دارم که از لازاروس استفاده کنم. می خواستم بدانم که آیا datePicker سازگار با تاریخ هجری شمسی در لازاروس موجود هست یا اینکه خودم باید برای ساختنش دست به کار بشم؟ 

لطفاً راهنمایی کنید...

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز آقای عشایری عزیز
این کامپوننت لازاروس به اسم ZVDateTimeControls Package  یک کامپوننت مثل Tdatepicker داره.
این کامپوننت لازاروس هم به اسم DateControls Package  کامپوننت tdatepicker داره.حال یه نگاهی بیانداز و ببین کدوم کمکت میکنه.

این فایل رو دانلود کن یک یونیت کامپوننت تاریخ شمسی برای دلفی و لازاروس هست،ببین شاید این بهتر باشه. :چشمک: 
Pdate.git from github

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام، اینها رو دیدم ولی از قرار معلوم date picker شمسی ندارن.  :ناراحت:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلامی دوباره
 ولی اخریه یک یونیت دست ساز هست که توی لازاروس و دلفی استفاده میشه و شمسی هم هست.ولی date picker نیست :افسرده:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلامی دوباره
ولی اخریه یک یونیت دست ساز هست که توی لازاروس و دلفی استفاده میشه و شمسی هم هست.ولی date picker نیست :افسرده:

----------

